# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Mini Cric Kit

## Corydoras

For when someone can't breathe and you need to establish an emergency airway, the smallest, most portable cricothyrotomy kit I've ever seen.

http://www.airstat.org/

'Course, you have to know exactly where to stick it in the person's throat, or hope there's someone around who does. This is not a procedure for sissies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricothyrotomy

But for the post-apocalyptic-world medical kit that has everything... this might be one more useful thing.

----------

